# صلاة



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 ديسمبر 2009)

*إن يداي هما التي تستحقان المسامير لأنها مّدت للخطيه ... لكنك سمّرت بدلا عني... 

فيا إلهي .... 



سمّر حبي فيك ...سمّر إيماني فيك ... سمّر نظري فيك .... سمّر آمالي فيك

سمّرني كي لا أرتفع من فرط الكبرياء، سمّر وداعتك واتضاعك في قلبي ... إن صليبك الغالي هو أجمل هديه منك لي أقبله وأحمله بفرح وإن لم ترسل لي يا حبيبي

صليبا سأبحث لي عن صليب داخلي ، ربما تدريب على احتمال. ربما صوم، ربما سهر

ودراسه، ربما خدمه.. ولكن كل هذا بسرور . يارب ... أعطيني أن أحبك فلا أحب أكثر منك.. وأن أحب صليبك وأكرس حياتي كلها لأجلك 

إلهي ... أغرسني فيك غصنا حيا أيها الكرمة الحقيقبة لاثبت فيك الي الابد*​


----------



## النهيسى (20 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا للصلاه الرائعه

جدا 

الرب يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 ديسمبر 2009)

اميـــــن 
ميررررسى على الصلاه يا روكا
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## marcelino (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*امين ربنا يستجيب*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (21 ديسمبر 2009)

> إلهي ... أغرسني فيك غصنا حيا أيها الكرمة الحقيقبة لاثبت فيك الي الابد


*صلاة جميلة جدا يا روكا 
ازكريني في صلاتك​*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (27 ديسمبر 2009)

امين 

بجد صلاة جميلة جدا 

يااربي اعطنا النعمة 
تحيتي لكــ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 فبراير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا للصلاه الرائعه
> 
> جدا
> 
> الرب يباركك


* امين*
*ميرسي استاذي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 فبراير 2010)

kokoman قال:


> اميـــــن
> 
> ميررررسى على الصلاه يا روكا
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


* ميرسي كوكو نورتني*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 فبراير 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *امين ربنا يستجيب*​


* امين*
*ميرسي ليك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 فبراير 2010)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *صلاة جميلة جدا يا روكا​*
> 
> *ازكريني في صلاتك *​


*صلوات العدرا*
*ميرسي ليكي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 فبراير 2010)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> امين​
> 
> بجد صلاة جميلة جدا​
> يااربي اعطنا النعمة
> ...


* ميرسي ليكي*
*اسعدني مرورك*​


----------

